# Best cutting tool for briars?



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Ideas on the best tool for clipping back briars. The clippers I use for mountain laurel and limbs seem overkill for briars and probably don't cut them all that well either. Ideally something small & light that you could throw in the camelback. Ideas?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

machete? Weedwhipper? Let the horses snag off the thorns?

Seriously, just rip the fvckers out of the ground. They serve no purpose along the side of a trail. best be gone with them.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually ripping them out along with the roots is the only solution - the plants send off runners that emerge nearby and form another 'stalk'... cut them off at ground level and they will re-emerge someplace else. I think you have to pull the roots (and you'll still miss some and they keep coming back).


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

how about a goat? at least you would not get chit for having a dog on a trail!


----------



## wonky57 (Dec 1, 2007)

Karl Childers says some folks call it a sling blade. It's not small or light but works. Uh huh.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

How about a small pair of bypass pruners so that you can get close enough, and then a Pulaski to cut the roots out?

I have heard that Napalm works well also....


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Francis Buxton said:


> How about a small pair of bypass pruners so that you can get close enough, and then a Pulaski to cut the roots out?
> 
> I have heard that Napalm works well also....


I love the smell of Napalm in the morning.

A swingblade, a goat, Napalm, a pulaski, and some really heavy gloves. Won't I be a site riding down the trail. May try a pair of those bypass pruners - even if it is only a temporary solution. Sounds like total war against briars is the only real longterm solution. Sort of like Kudzu. Thanks to all for their ideas.


----------

